

Internet Explorer Platform Suggestion Box - cletusw
http://uservoice.modern.ie/

======
cletusw
Vote for features to be included in future versions of Internet Explorer!
(Taken from: [http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2014/10/01/internet-
explo...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2014/10/01/internet-explorer-and-
the-windows-10-technical-preview.aspx))

~~~
cletusw
If you're unsure what to vote for, how about the revolutionary Web Components
specs (Custom Elements, Templates, Shadow DOM and Imports)? See [http://css-
tricks.com/modular-future-web-components/](http://css-tricks.com/modular-
future-web-components/) for more info.

